# Help finding quicker engineering



## bob528 (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone have the website of Quicker Engineering? I cant seem to find it. Thanks.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

http://www.manta.com/c/mmj52q7/quicker-engineering


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks, DS! :thumbsup: I'm not familiar w/all of Rick's Ho parts, but he does make great gears and I've used his rear axles, tires & body posts!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Bob528 try Rick at [email protected], Lucky Bobs also carries most of his parts. Hope this helps you?


----------

